# Umzug auf einen neuen Server



## cokotech (20. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Ihr da!

Ich bin gerade dabei auf einen neuen Server umzuziehen. Klappt soweit auch ganz gut, ISP installiert, Datenbank kopiert ... ABER ... die Passwörter der Webbenutzer sind weg. Das jeweilige Feld in der Datenbank ist leer, aber auch auf in der alten Datenbank. 
Wo werden diese Daten gespeichert? Als tatsächlicher Unix Benutzer`? Wenn ja wie kopiere ich die dann auf den neuen?



Gruß Sven!


----------



## Till (21. Aug. 2008)

Hier ist ein recht langer Thread zu dem Thema im en Forum:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2717

Due User sind Linux System User, Du musst sie also von den /etc/shad0w, passwd und group Dateien vom aten auf den neuen Server kopieren. Aber nur die ISPConfig User, also die, deren name mit web... anfängt.


----------



## cokotech (21. Aug. 2008)

Hallo!


Habe ich.... jetzt habe ich ein ganz anderes kurioses Problem.
Ich habe die webseiten mal rübergespielt. Eine von meheren CoDomains verweist schon auf den neuen Server, aber das einzige was erscheint wenn ich die Seite aufrufe ist "It works!". Ich wiess nicht mal wo diese Seite herkommt.... 



Gruß Sven!


----------



## Till (21. Aug. 2008)

Ändere bitte mal die einstellungen einer beliebigen Website in ISPConfig und klicke auf speichern, damit der Dir die Vhost Konfiguration schreibt.


----------



## cokotech (21. Aug. 2008)

Hallo!


Habe ich und ich denke auch hatte ich bereits... die Hauptdomain liegt noch auf dem anderen Server, die eine Co auf diesem und verweist auch. Die Vhosts sieht gut aus, ähnlich wie auf dem alten nur die IP war falsch, die hatte ich bereits geändert.
Ohne Erfolg, auf wenn der Satz was anderes sagt, grins!


gruß Sven!


----------



## cokotech (22. Aug. 2008)

also ich hatte vorher Fedora und nun ubuntu. das seltsame ist, es gibt jetzt sowohl ein Verzeichnis apache2 als auch httpd. In httpd ist im Unterverzeichnis vhosts die gleiche Datei (vhost ispconfig) drin wie in apcahe2/vhosts, die httpd.conf in beiden verzeichnisen ist leer, aber in apache2 ist eine apache2.conf in der ein Include für die vhosts datei drin steht. 


Gruß Sven!


----------



## cokotech (22. Aug. 2008)

Hatte nen Fehler gemacht, also die vhosts_isp... in apache2/vhosts ist leer.... nun habe ich in der apache2.conf mal den link zur der datei in httpd/conf/vhosts gesetzt, bring aber dann eine "Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden" grimbl!


----------



## cokotech (22. Aug. 2008)

Sorry ich wieder....

also irgendwas ist hier ziemlich faul...

root@server1:~# sudo -u www-data httpd -k restart
httpd: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}

ich kann das ding werde als root noch als www-data starten wohlob ein

root@server1:~# echo ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
www-data

ja das richtige ergebnis bringt....

Hilllllfffeeeee!!!


Gruß Sven!


----------



## cokotech (22. Aug. 2008)

Sollte die Antwort lauten "mach es am besten neu" oder "nimm eine andere Distribution" dann würde ich gerne mal wissen welche die sinnvollste wäre. Ich hätte bei Hetznr ja diverse zur Auswahl unter anderem

Ubuntu 8.04
Debian 4.0 
Opensuse 10.3
Fedora 9 (macht sich blöde)
CentOS 5.2


Gruß Sven!


----------



## Till (22. Aug. 2008)

Zitat von cokotech:


> Hatte nen Fehler gemacht, also die vhosts_isp... in apache2/vhosts ist leer.... nun habe ich in der apache2.conf mal den link zur der datei in httpd/conf/vhosts gesetzt, bring aber dann eine "Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden" grimbl!


Ändere den Verweis bitte mal zurück.

Sind in dem Verzeichnis, in dem die Vhost_ispconfig.conf liegt noch Kopien der gleichen Datei mit angehängtem datum?


----------



## cokotech (22. Aug. 2008)

Habe ich geändert....

na machen wir es mal einfacher:

Apache2 Verzeichnis

```
root@server1:/etc# ls apache2 -l -R
apache2:
total 72K
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  12K Aug 22 08:25 apache2.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  12K Aug 20 11:55 apache2.conf.20-08-08_11-55-29
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  11K Aug 20 11:55 apache2.conf.orig
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4.0K Aug 20 11:12 conf.d
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  378 Jun 25 15:50 envvars
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    0 Aug 22 08:12 httpd.conf
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4.0K Aug 20 19:52 mods-available
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4.0K Aug 20 11:55 mods-enabled
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   59 Aug 20 11:55 ports.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   59 Aug 20 11:55 ports.conf.20-08-08_11-55-29
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4.0K Aug 20 11:12 sites-available
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4.0K Aug 20 11:12 sites-enabled
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4.0K Aug 20 11:55 vhosts
apache2/conf.d:
total 8.0K
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 237 Jun 25 16:00 apache2-doc
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 269 Jun 25 15:50 charset
apache2/mods-available:
total 356K
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  332 Jun 25 15:50 actions.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   66 Jun 25 15:50 actions.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  815 Aug 20 11:55 alias.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   62 Aug 20 11:55 alias.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   60 Jun 25 15:50 asis.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   72 Aug 20 11:55 auth_basic.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   74 Jun 25 15:50 auth_digest.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   72 Jul  3  2007 auth_mysql.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   74 Jun 25 15:50 authn_alias.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   72 Jun 25 15:50 authn_anon.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   85 Jun 25 15:50 authn_dbd.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   70 Jun 25 15:50 authn_dbm.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   78 Jun 25 15:50 authn_default.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   72 Aug 20 11:55 authn_file.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   90 Jun 25 15:50 authnz_ldap.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   70 Jun 25 15:50 authz_dbm.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   78 Aug 20 11:55 authz_default.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   82 Aug 20 11:55 authz_groupfile.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   72 Aug 20 11:55 authz_host.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   74 Jun 25 15:50 authz_owner.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   72 Aug 20 11:55 authz_user.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3.1K Aug 20 11:55 autoindex.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   70 Aug 20 11:55 autoindex.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   62 Jun 25 15:50 cache.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   70 Jun 25 15:50 cern_meta.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   58 Aug 20 11:55 cgi.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   68 Jun 25 15:50 cgid.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   60 Jun 25 15:50 cgid.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   76 Jun 25 15:50 charset_lite.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   58 Jun 25 15:50 dav.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   36 Jun 25 15:50 dav_fs.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   79 Jun 25 15:50 dav_fs.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   68 Jun 25 15:50 dav_lock.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   58 Jun 25 15:50 dbd.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  107 Jun 25 15:50 deflate.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   66 Jun 25 15:50 deflate.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  234 Aug 20 11:55 dir.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   58 Aug 20 11:55 dir.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  575 Jun 25 15:50 disk_cache.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   89 Jun 25 15:50 disk_cache.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   64 Jun 25 15:50 dump_io.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   58 Aug 20 11:55 env.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   66 Jun 25 15:50 expires.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   72 Jun 25 15:50 ext_filter.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   89 Jun 25 15:50 file_cache.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   64 Jun 25 15:50 filter.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   66 Jun 25 15:50 headers.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   62 Jun 25 15:50 ident.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   68 Jun 25 15:50 imagemap.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   66 Aug 20 11:55 include.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  420 Jun 25 15:50 info.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   60 Jun 25 15:50 info.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   60 Jun 25 15:50 ldap.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   76 Jun 25 15:50 log_forensic.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  185 Jun 25 15:50 mem_cache.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   87 Jun 25 15:50 mem_cache.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6.2K Aug 20 11:55 mime.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   60 Aug 20 11:55 mime.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   89 Jun 25 15:50 mime_magic.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   72 Jun 25 15:50 mime_magic.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  663 Aug 20 11:55 negotiation.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   74 Aug 20 11:55 negotiation.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  133 Aug 20 11:55 php5.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   59 Aug 20 11:55 php5.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  589 Jun 25 15:50 proxy.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   62 Jun 25 15:50 proxy.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   87 Jun 25 15:50 proxy_ajp.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   97 Jun 25 15:50 proxy_balancer.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   95 Jun 25 15:50 proxy_connect.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   87 Jun 25 15:50 proxy_ftp.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   89 Jun 25 15:50 proxy_http.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   66 Aug 20 11:55 rewrite.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   60 Aug 20 11:55 ruby.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1.1K Aug 20 11:55 setenvif.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   68 Aug 20 11:55 setenvif.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   66 Jun 25 15:50 speling.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2.2K Aug 20 11:55 ssl.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   58 Aug 20 11:55 ssl.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  398 Aug 20 11:55 status.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   64 Aug 20 11:55 status.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   72 Jun 25 15:50 substitute.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   64 Aug 20 11:55 suexec.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   70 Jun 25 15:50 unique_id.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  293 Jun 25 15:50 userdir.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   66 Jun 25 15:50 userdir.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   70 Jun 25 15:50 usertrack.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   66 Jun 25 15:50 version.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   74 Jun 25 15:50 vhost_alias.load
apache2/mods-enabled:
total 124K
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   28 Aug 20 11:12 alias.conf -> ../mods-available/alias.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  815 Aug 20 11:55 alias.conf.20-08-08_11-55-29
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   28 Aug 20 11:12 alias.load -> ../mods-available/alias.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   62 Aug 20 11:55 alias.load.20-08-08_11-55-29
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   33 Aug 20 11:12 auth_basic.load -> ../mods-available/auth_basic.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   72 Aug 20 11:55 auth_basic.load.20-08-08_11-55-29
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   33 Aug 20 11:12 authn_file.load -> ../mods-available/authn_file.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   72 Aug 20 11:55 authn_file.load.20-08-08_11-55-29
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   36 Aug 20 11:12 authz_default.load -> ../mods-available/authz_default.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   78 Aug 20 11:55 authz_default.load.20-08-08_11-55-29
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   38 Aug 20 11:12 authz_groupfile.load -> ../mods-available/authz_groupfile.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   82 Aug 20 11:55 authz_groupfile.load.20-08-08_11-55-29
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   33 Aug 20 11:12 authz_host.load -> ../mods-available/authz_host.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   72 Aug 20 11:55 authz_host.load.20-08-08_11-55-29
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   33 Aug 20 11:12 authz_user.load -> ../mods-available/authz_user.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   72 Aug 20 11:55 authz_user.load.20-08-08_11-55-29
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   32 Aug 20 11:12 autoindex.conf -> ../mods-available/autoindex.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3.1K Aug 20 11:55 autoindex.conf.20-08-08_11-55-29
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   32 Aug 20 11:12 autoindex.load -> ../mods-available/autoindex.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   70 Aug 20 11:55 autoindex.load.20-08-08_11-55-29
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   26 Aug 20 11:12 cgi.load -> ../mods-available/cgi.load
```


----------



## cokotech (22. Aug. 2008)

```
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   58 Aug 20 11:55 cgi.load.20-08-08_11-55-29
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   26 Aug 20 11:12 dir.conf -> ../mods-available/dir.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  234 Aug 20 11:55 dir.conf.20-08-08_11-55-29
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   26 Aug 20 11:12 dir.load -> ../mods-available/dir.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   58 Aug 20 11:55 dir.load.20-08-08_11-55-29
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   26 Aug 20 11:12 env.load -> ../mods-available/env.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   58 Aug 20 11:55 env.load.20-08-08_11-55-29
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   30 Aug 20 11:16 include.load -> ../mods-available/include.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   66 Aug 20 11:55 include.load.20-08-08_11-55-29
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   27 Aug 20 11:12 mime.conf -> ../mods-available/mime.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6.2K Aug 20 11:55 mime.conf.20-08-08_11-55-29
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   27 Aug 20 11:12 mime.load -> ../mods-available/mime.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   60 Aug 20 11:55 mime.load.20-08-08_11-55-29
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   34 Aug 20 11:12 negotiation.conf -> ../mods-available/negotiation.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  663 Aug 20 11:55 negotiation.conf.20-08-08_11-55-29
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   34 Aug 20 11:12 negotiation.load -> ../mods-available/negotiation.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   74 Aug 20 11:55 negotiation.load.20-08-08_11-55-29
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   27 Aug 20 11:13 php5.conf -> ../mods-available/php5.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  133 Aug 20 11:55 php5.conf.20-08-08_11-55-29
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   27 Aug 20 11:13 php5.load -> ../mods-available/php5.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   59 Aug 20 11:55 php5.load.20-08-08_11-55-29
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   30 Aug 20 11:16 rewrite.load -> ../mods-available/rewrite.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   66 Aug 20 11:55 rewrite.load.20-08-08_11-55-29
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   27 Aug 20 11:13 ruby.load -> ../mods-available/ruby.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   60 Aug 20 11:55 ruby.load.20-08-08_11-55-29
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   31 Aug 20 11:12 setenvif.conf -> ../mods-available/setenvif.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1.1K Aug 20 11:55 setenvif.conf.20-08-08_11-55-29
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   31 Aug 20 11:12 setenvif.load -> ../mods-available/setenvif.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   68 Aug 20 11:55 setenvif.load.20-08-08_11-55-29
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   26 Aug 20 11:16 ssl.conf -> ../mods-available/ssl.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2.2K Aug 20 11:55 ssl.conf.20-08-08_11-55-29
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   26 Aug 20 11:16 ssl.load -> ../mods-available/ssl.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   58 Aug 20 11:55 ssl.load.20-08-08_11-55-29
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   29 Aug 20 11:12 status.conf -> ../mods-available/status.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  398 Aug 20 11:55 status.conf.20-08-08_11-55-29
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   29 Aug 20 11:12 status.load -> ../mods-available/status.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   64 Aug 20 11:55 status.load.20-08-08_11-55-29
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   29 Aug 20 11:16 suexec.load -> ../mods-available/suexec.load
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   64 Aug 20 11:55 suexec.load.20-08-08_11-55-29
apache2/sites-available:
total 0
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Aug 22 09:28 default
apache2/sites-enabled:
total 0
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 36 Aug 20 11:12 000-default -> /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
apache2/vhosts:
total 0
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Aug 20 11:55 Vhosts_ispconfig.conf
```
httpd verzeichnis

```
root@server1:/etc# ls httpd -l -R
httpd:
total 4.0K
drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4.0K Aug 20 21:29 conf
httpd/conf:
total 4.0K
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    0 Aug 21 22:13 httpd.conf
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4.0K Aug 22 09:02 vhosts
httpd/conf/vhosts:
total 24K
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 12K Aug 22 08:09 Vhosts_ispconfig.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 12K Aug 21 22:13 Vhosts_ispconfig.conf~
```
Gruß Sven!


----------



## Till (22. Aug. 2008)

Und die Datei vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf

ist leer?


----------



## Till (22. Aug. 2008)

Eine Frage noch zum Umzug, Du hast aber nicht die Linuxdistribution gewechselt, oder?


----------



## cokotech (22. Aug. 2008)

Aehm *schäm* ich habe die Ditsri gewechselt. Aber bis aus die ISP config Mysql Datenbank und der User Pw's habe ich nichts übernommen und streng nach "Der Perfekte Server ubuntu" eingerichtet.
Die Datei vhosts.... ist unter dem verzeichnis /etc/apache2/vhosts leer, in /etc/httpd/conf/vhosts ist sie "voll". aber die Dateien httpd.conf sind in beiden Verzeichnissen leer und in apache2.conf steht im Prinzip das, was beim alten Server in httpd.conf stand.


gruß Sven!


----------



## JeGr (22. Aug. 2008)

Ja aber ISPconfig schreibt doch einen Teil der Konfig in die Datenbank. Damit hast du wohl die "schlechten" alten Einträge mit umgezogen. Wir haben bei Hetzner einen Server, den ich auf Ubuntu 8.04LTS hochgezogen habe und das läuft prima - ein httpd Verzeichnis gibts da eigentlich nicht. Den Apache startest du mit Root, nicht als www-data, da er den privileged und non-privileged Split später durch die Konfiguration ja selbst macht.
Ansonsten sehen deine apache2-Dirs gut aus.

Gruß Grey


----------



## Till (22. Aug. 2008)

Ich hoffe Du hast ein Backup der "neuen" ISPConfig Datenbank auf dem neuen Server gemacht, bevor Du sie mit der DB vom alten Server überschrieben hast? Der Inhalt der isp_server Tabelle ist nämlich spezifisch für die Distribution, Du müsstest also den Eintrag in dieser Tabelle Deiner aktuellen DB löschen und ihn mit dem Eintrag ersetzen, der vom ISPConfig Installer für diesen Server geschrieben wurde.


----------



## cokotech (22. Aug. 2008)

Dumdidumdidum.... dann werde ich wohl ISP Config noch mal runter nehmen und neu machen!
Ich habe die Datenbankeinträge natürlich nicht vorher gesichert, grins.
Aber auch kein Thema, da ich noch bis sonntag zeit habe!

Aber denkt ihr ubuntu ist okay oder soll ich was anderes nehmen?


Gruß Sven!


----------



## JeGr (22. Aug. 2008)

Ich würde Debian Etch oder Ubuntu 804LTS nehmen, wobei gerade letzteres bei den üblichen Diensten häufigere und neuere Paketupdates hat. Ich bin mit Ubuntu auf unserem Server sehr zufrieden


----------



## cokotech (22. Aug. 2008)

Jip habe jetzt Ubuntu drauf und gelassen....

Ach sagt mal ist das bei euch auch so, das bei jedem Speichern bei ISP (z.b. Email Einstellungen) das Fenster wieder recht weit nach vorne springt. Teilweise muss ich dann erst wieder das richtige Web auswähöen etc. Ist ziemlich nervig, war aber schon imme so bei mir!



Gruß Sven!


----------



## Till (23. Aug. 2008)

Ja, das ist immer so bei ISPConfig. ässt sich aus technischen Gründen nicht so ohne weiteres ändern, sonst hätte ich es schon gemacht


----------



## cokotech (23. Aug. 2008)

Moin!


Jip okay.... ich hätte ja auch vorher mal die Anleitung lesen können, dann hätte ich gewusst, das ich nicht unbedingt da draufklicken muss, weil ein Tabwechsel das gleiche bewikrt!


Gruß Sven!


----------

